# Millionaire app goes pay per play



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The popular Millionaire app on the VM TiVo is no longer free to play.

Users now have to pay 60p per play (or 3 for £1):



Score highly and you can win up to £100 and flowers/champagne, but not guaranteed 
- you are actually only entered into a prize draw when you win...

  

Also, I'm more than a little annoyed that the following is WELL BURIED in the T&C's:



Yes, only ONE WIN of any prize in every THREE MONTHS allowed,

I expect they'll still take 60p per play after you win anything though


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Bit of a shame on two counts really, Ill never play it again and most users would presume that their developers time could have been spent better rolling out the fixes to the outstanding niggles. Ho hum...


----------

